# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  باز کردن فایل abs

## aurora_sepideh

سلام
من یه فایل db دارم با پسوند abs می خواستم ببینم تو چه محیطی می تونم بازش کنم.
search کردم دیدم فایل db مربوط به دلفی هستش . یکم در این مورد توضیح میدید. ممنون

----------


## aurora_sepideh

برنامه ای هست که بشه پسوردشو remove کرد مثل db های access?

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
فایل های ABS مربوط به پایگاه داده Absolute DB هستند که این هم سایت سازنده اون هست:
http://www.componentace.com/
برای ساخت پایگاه داده و ایجاد ساختار اون(ساخت جداول، ایندکسها و ...) باید از برنامه ای تحت عنوان Absolute Database Manager که به همراه کامپوننت های مربوطه وجود دارد استفاده کنید.
موفق باشید...

----------


## aurora_sepideh

مرسی ، میشه رمزشو Remove یا Recovery کرد. یعنی برنامه ای موجود هست؟

----------


## ARYACLUB

> مرسی ، میشه رمزشو Remove یا Recovery کرد. یعنی برنامه ای موجود هست؟


دوستان من هم همین سوال را داشتم 
الان فایلی به نام Data.ABS دارم که برای بازکردنش ازم پسورد میخواد


1411.PNG

----------

